
Show HN: Emacs Anywhere – Use Emacs Anywhere - curryz
https://github.com/zachcurry/emacs-anywhere
======
bradknowles
Why?

~~~
curryz
Are you asking why use Emacs, or why make this tool? Or are you asking why
post this to Show HN?

